
Apple's design process - bouncingsoul
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/apples_design_p.html?campaign_id=rss_blog_techbeat
======
m0nty
That was better than I thought it would be. The bit about manager's saying "I
want a pony!" really resonates with me. My latest project caused me immense
problems because I got one damn long shopping list from the client's head
honcho, who finally said (as he left the room) "Oh, and it should look exactly
like the one we have now because then we won't have to train people to use
it." Now he keeps changing his mind. So the thing about "pixel-perfect
mockups" had occurred to me as a way to avoid this in future, and it's nice to
have it confirmed.

------
dcurtis
Wow, this is interesting. I'd like to learn more about their process, but
considering how secetive hey are, I'm surprised we learned his much. These
processes seem pretty obvious for success, though, so I'm not surprised they
make 10 comps for each feature. It ensures the absolute best.

~~~
dcurtis
Hmm. So I was using the iPhone version of News.YC by the Buxfer guys, and when
I went to submit the comment, the iPhone didn't seem to register the click. I
kept tapping it, wondering if I missed the button with my finger, then turned
the iPhone sideways and pressed it some more.

Apparently it was posting. Sorry about that.

------
omarseyal
So the Apple Design Process doesn't involve _external_ usability testing? I
guess I kind of already knew that ... since they're so secretive and all...

------
TrevorJ
What really impresses me about Apple is that they manage to not only do truly
good design work, but they manage it on a consistent basis.

------
noonespecial
Hey, umm Paul? Don't mean to trouble you in your temple of Arc-ness but it
might be time for a little something to keep _this_ from happening... maybe,
please sir...

~~~
noonespecial
For those of you modding us down... the first post was duplicated 25 times,
filling the comments on this story.

It is fixed now. Thanks Paul!

